# pocket doors



## MO-AMPS (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm installing a pocket door in a existing opening, my dilema is this the existing opening is extremely wide but the hieght comes a few inches short can i cut the pocket door down a few inches...... Thank you for your help


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Generally speaking, yes, but.... and this is a big one... it depends on the door.

I suggest you contact the door manufacturer and ask them what model in the style you want will work. Perhaps even custom order it.

Also, check with your local door shops. They can possibly make this in a short turn-around to the specs you need.

Don't know any local door shops? Call your biggest local lumber yard. They might have a door shop or work with one.


----------



## Sieloff (Mar 13, 2008)

*I guess so*

I would change the opening. If its just a partition wall (non load bearing) you can cut the opening th the required height that you need And add a hillbilly header.It sounds like you have some drywall work to do any ways since its a pocket door, why not add a little more:thumbup:. Ive just had bad luck with trying to make a door look good after you cut it down to size, unless its just a flush face door. If so cu it down.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

MO-AMPS said:


> I'm installing a pocket door in a existing opening, my dilema is this the existing opening is extremely wide but the hieght comes a few inches short can i cut the pocket door down a few inches...... Thank you for your help


 
Is this install a new pocket door frame in an existing opening or a new slab in a old pocket door frame? Sieloff is on track. If it is the first case, I'd increase the R/O height so that a normal height door will work. Cutting 3 or 4 inches from a door would look awful unless as stated it's a flush panel door.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

Depends on the door but most of the time yes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jessrj said:


> Depends on the door but most of the time yes.


If the existing door is below standard height it's probably too low to begin with, and also something to remember is if you cut too much off the bottom and it's hollow core you will cut all the rail out leaving the bottom empty.


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

^ yup, a hollow door cut down will need a filler strip cut to fit added back in, and glued in place. most inside door edging for hollow doors is 1 1/2" wide all the way around the door.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hand Drive said:


> ^ yup, a hollow door cut down will need a filler strip cut to fit added back in, and glued in place. most inside door edging for hollow doors is 1 1/2" wide all the way around the door.


I love when i see people cut doors down and dont glue the bottom piece back in. Makes the door look like flimsy crap. Its not hard to glue it back in. Also when cutting a door down you are changing the height of the door handle so take that into consideration


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hand Drive said:


> ^ yup, a hollow door cut down will need a filler strip cut to fit added back in, and glued in place. most inside door edging for hollow doors is 1 1/2" wide all the way around the door.


7/8" on the cheap big box doors.


----------



## mk5065 (May 25, 2009)

You can cut a door down ( hollow or solid) quite a bit with out a problem. Hollow doors put the filler back and lots of glue and the solid just cut. Sometimes so it doesn't look silly you may have to cut a little from the bottom and the top to make the panels look even. That is quite a bit of work for a hollow door but I have done it. Of course changing the height of your opening may be your best bet. All depends on how difficult that is. Good luck.


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

Since most of our work is basements, we end up cutting doors down quite a bit. When a door ends up under a soffit/bulkhead, a standard 80" door just won't fit. Getting custom sized doors would certainly be better but those decisions aren't my department. 

I have had good luck gluing the old old filler strip back in. The skin typically peels off without too much difficulty.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

jessrj said:


> Depends on the door but most of the time yes.


I hope the OP wasn't waiting since 2008 to get an answer from you


----------

